# FR: Pouvez-vous / Pourriez-vous



## joe_faint

I don't understand the difference between using "pouvez-vous" vs. "pourriez-vous".

Suppose I ask, "Pourriez-vous parler plus lentement s'il vous plait?" How is that different from saying "Pouvez-vous parler plus lentement s'il vous plait?"

Or what if I'm trying to find a place to eat and I say, "Est-ce que vous pouvez me conseiller un restaurant?" Why not use _pourriez_ in the place of _pouvez_?

Merci.


----------



## david314

*Can* vs. *Could/Might*. The latter is more polite.


----------



## joe_faint

david314 said:


> *Can* vs. *Could/Might*. The latter is more polite.


Thanks, so pouvez is the equivalent of "can", whereas pourriez is closer to "could/might"?

But realistically they're interchangeable?


----------



## Outsider

Pretty much interchangeable, aside from the slightly different nuance of politeness.


----------



## jxg1984

I was asked to write down what is being spoken in a picture where a woman is asking someone to take a picture of her. I came up with "excusez-moi, pourrais-vous prendre une photo de moi, s'il vous plait". When I looked at the answer provided in the exercise book it had "excusez-moi, est-ce que vous pouvez prendre une photo..."

Are both correct? And is the difference being that what I said meant "COULD you take a photo of me" vs the book's meaning of "CAN you take a photo of me"? Is there one answer which would be used more often in this context?

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hello jcg1984 and welcome to this forum! 

Your sentence using the conditional mode is better regarding civility than the one with indicative. But you should conjugate _pouvoir _with _vous_: _pourriez-vous _(not _pourrais_ which is for _je _or _tu_).


----------



## jxg1984

Thank you very much KaRiNe_Fr! That makes total sense...


----------



## Sophist

Mon professeur de français me dit toujours que le verbe "pourriez" ne s'utilise plus à la langue française parlée aux questions comme, par exemple, "pourriez-vous me répondre (aider etc.)" à présent . Il dit que c'est trop mièvre et boursouflé. Est-ce que c'est vrai?
Merci!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Sophist,

Le verbe pouvoir s'utilise tout à fait et se conjugue encore à la deuxième personne du pluriel du conditionnel. Pourquoi pas ?
Ton professeur de français aura peut-être fait un raccourci pour dire qu'on n'était plus aussi polis de nos jours rolleyes ou alors tu auras mal compris...


----------



## Chimel

Il y a, en français comme dans toutes les langues, un décalage entre la langue apprise dans les livres et celle qui est réellement parlée aujourd'hui. Une phrase telle que "Pourriez-vous m'indiquer la rue Gambetta?" est parfaitement correcte et se trouve certainement dans de nombreux manuels, mais en pratique on dira plutôt "Pardon, je cherche la rue Gambetta" ou même "la rue Gambetta, s'il vous plaît?"

C'est peut-être cela que ton professeur a voulu dire. Mais affirmer que "Pourriez-vous..." ne s'utilise plus, même en français parlé, c'est tout de même très excessif. Dans des contextes très formels, c'est même une tournure pratiquement indispensable ("Monsieur le directeur, pourriez-vous m'accorder un entretien?") Et il n'y a rien de mal à apprendre à s'exprimer de manière polie, on pourra toujours apprendre plus tard à parler de manière plus familière…


----------



## Sophist

Merci à tout le monde! Je vois.


Chimel said:


> Il y a, en français comme dans toutes les langues, un décalage


C'est justement ce que je voudrais apprendre.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Chimel, ta question de touriste paumé me fait sourire car je l'ai posée justement à un couple (*) dernièrement : « Bonjour ! Pourriez-vous m'indiquer la rue de Surène s'il vous plaît ? ».
Mais maintenant, grâce au professeur de Sophist, je sais que j'utilise un langage « trop mièvre et boursouflé » ! 

(*) composé de personnes plus toutes jeunes. Est-ce que ça m'aurait influencée ?


----------



## Chimel

Comme quoi, tout est relatif... 

J'ai pris cet exemple parce que je me suis trouvé cette semaine pour la première fois à Lyon et que j'ai demandé à un passant: "Pardon, pour la rue Machin, c'est bien tout droit?" (il faut dire qu'en général, quand je demande mon chemin, c'est plutôt pour avoir une confirmation, je suis rarement tout à fait paumé). Et l'instant d'après, je me suis dit, avec un vieux réflexe de prof: il n'y a sans doute aucun manuel de français qui apprend à poser ce type de question sous cette forme, c'est toujours "Pourriez-vous...", mais en fait moi-même je ne le dis pas ainsi.

C'est pour cela que je comprends un peu la réaction du prof de Sophist, mais s'il l'a vraiment exprimé ainsi, c'est évidemment tout à fait excessif et maladroit.


----------



## condo

si une formulaire nous pose cette question,

Est ce ques vous avez deja accuse d'un crime ou pourriez accuse d'un crime  dans un autre pays?

Qu'est ce que le mot "pourriez" au contexte veut dire?  est ce que cest une obligation?

est ce que 'pouvez vous etre accuse d'un crime' different de' pourriez vous accuse d'un crime?'


----------

